# Merry Christmas*Joyeux Noel*Feliz Navidad *Buon Natale*Frohe Weichnachten



## ordequin

*Moderator note :*
*There were three threads for Christmas  one in each language. I thought it would be more organized, and maybe also more fun, to have the three of them gathered in one.; so that all the forum members can greet each others in all the language of the world *

*Merry Christmas every one, Joyeux Noël, Feliz Navidad   *
*Cherine*
------


¡Compañeros! 

*¡Feliz Navidad!*

*¡Feliz WR, el espacio cibernético donde, sin duda, se encuentra el mejor potencial humano de las microondas siderales!*

*¡El punto de encuentro, trabajo, ayuda y reunión, donde convergen personas a cual más entregadas y maravillosas!*

Después de un largo exilio, y errantes incursiones por tierras -foros- mucho más hostiles, donde priman la fiera competitividad y los airados talantes, regresar a formar parte de vuestras filas es un bálsamo, un regalo y un premio.

*¡WRíanos! ¡Somos los mejores!*

*¡Felicitémonos las Pascuas los unos a los otros!*

*¡Uníos al llamamiento!*

I love you all.

Merry Christmas.

Joyeux Nöel.

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## roxcyn

Muchas gracias, igualmente, ¡feliz navidad y prospero año!


----------



## ordequin

Hello, mates:

Take a look at this awesome Christmas *Hiro* made!

C'est tellement artistique!

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/nenga-2007.html


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hi,

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Navidad a todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> * microondas siderales*


 y maxi neuronas 

Un beso
Martine


----------



## irene.acler

*             ¡¡Feliz Navidad y prospero año nuevo a todos!!*


----------



## jester.

*¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo!

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !

Fröhliche Weihnachten und ein frohes neues Jahr!

Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


*​


----------



## jazyk

Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano Novo a todos.


----------



## ordequin

¡Gracias por uniros al festejo roxcyn, Cintia&Matine --, irene. acler, jester y jazyk!

¡Gracias a Víctor Pérez y a Mateamargo por su generosa ayuda en las siguientes traducciones!

-------------------------------


*Merci, mes amis, de vous joindre à cette célébration.*
*Il est vrai que des fois nous nous disputons et que nous nous fâchons entre nous mais, c’est après ces disputes que l’on découvre le véritable potentiel humain que nous avons ici.*
*En toute honnêteté, je n’ai jamais vu un esprit d’intégration et d’acceptation comme celui de ce forum.*
*J’aimerai que beaucoup de monde s’unisse à cet appel et que chacun exprime ce que WR représente pour lui, à l’occasion de la fête de Noël qui n’est qu’un prétexte pour refermer encore plus nos liens d’amitié !*

*Traduction de* *Víctor Pérez.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Dear friends,*

*Thanks for joining in this celebration.*
*Although it is true that now and then we argue and even fight, only after these arguments we discover the actual human potential that we have got here.*
*To be honest, I’ve never witnessed such a spirit of integration and tolerance elsewhere on the net.*
*It's in the spirit of Christmas celebrations that I wish a lot of people to gather and express what does WR mean for them. I mean this just as an excuse to reunite spiritually as brothers… even more than we already are!*

*Translation by* *Mateamargo.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Amigos, gracias por uniros a esta celebración.
Bien es cierto que a veces nos enfadamos y peleamos entre nosotros, pero después de esas riñas, es cuando uno descubre el verdadero potencial humano que tenemos aquí.
La verdad es que yo nunca he presenciado un espíritu de integración, y de aceptación como en este foro.
Me gustaría que se uniera mucha gente, y que cada cual exprese qué representa WR para ellos, con motivo de la celebración de la Navidad, que no es sino una excusa ¡para hermanarnos más de lo que ya estamos!!!*


----------



## danielfranco

¡Feliz Navidad!

Yo también los amo a todos.
...
Este....

Bueno, dejémoslo en Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cuando llegan estas fechas, un ateo como yo, sólo sabe decir:

.........................*¡¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*


----------



## Gévy

Joyeux Noël, 
bonne année, 
¡felices fiestas 
a todos!​Vous le méritez bien ! Et c'est une bonne occasion pour partager avec vous la chance d'appartenir à cette joyeuse bande de fous des mots, de fous solidaires... de fous sympas!

Très bonne et heureuse année, pleine de curiosité, de découvertes et d'amitié.

BISOUS, BESOS, MUXUS, KISS !​


----------



## silsalu

No sé dónde se pueden mandar este tipo de mensajes. Disculpas a los mediadores. Tenía muchas ganas de desearles a todos ustedes que pasen una muy feliz navidad y que empiecen muy bien el año. 
Yo no puedo creer que haya gente tan solidaria, y lo digo de verdad.
Así que por eso les mando a todos un saludo muy grande y gracias por ayudarme tanto. 
Silsalu (Silvina)


----------



## lily8

Hola Silalu  

Gracias por tus deseos... Igualmente para vos! 

Este tipo de mensajes se envían a los Additional Forums donde pueden dejarse comentarios o felicitar a los demás miembros. 

Saludos!


----------



## totor

queridos todos sin excepción, este foro me ha cambiado la vida (y no es una exageración, sino la pura verdad), y esto se lo debo a todos y cada uno de ustedes, por la carga de emoción que ponen en todo lo que hacen.

*¡FELICES FIESTAS PARA TODOS!*

y como dicen en mi barrio:

*¡no te mueras nunca, wordreference!*


----------



## Mate

*Una vasquita valiente*

*Un día le convidó*

*A este gaucho irreverente*

*Con algo que le gustó.*


*¡Qué mate amargo ni dulce!*

*Yo lo que quiero es beber*

*Sidra vasca** dendeveras,*

*Con algo para **comer**.*


Mi amigo Mateamargo me manda decir que les desea a todos unas muy pero muy felices fiestas. 

Felicidades - Pandulce


----------



## CABARET

Yo sólo estaba esperando que alguien provocara esta cursilería. ¡Qué bueno que lo hiciste Ordequin! Gracias a todos por su tiempo, por el cuidado que ponen al responder, por no ser cómplices de los lenguajes cibernéticos que están llevando a los maravillosos idiomas del mundo a la basura, por exigir... por...por ser ya parte de mi vida.
Los pienso constantemente.
Que tengan un buen año.
En mi pais las cosas no pintan bien para el 2007, pero este foro me permite ver que no todo el mundo está amolado del cerebro, y eso es lo que celebraré esta Navidad.
Besos cabareteros.


----------



## CABARET

Hay un apartado que se lla Congrats o algo así. Es más, ya hay mensajes como este.
Saludos mexicanos y gracias.


----------



## roxcyn

¡Feliz Navidad y Prospero Año!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Aunque mis sentimientos navideños y religiosos son muy pobres os deseo una FÉLIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS Y UN FELIZ AÑO NUEVO.

Y como homenaje a Ordequín, iniciadora de este hilo, ZORIONAK ETA URTE BERRI ON (espero que esté bien si no vaya c*gada).

Un abrazo a todos.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

Felicitaciones a Ordequín por la fantástica de idea de iniciar este hilo. Me adhiero a sus lindas palabras porque WordReference ha sido una bendición en mi vida. A veces no me explico cómo vivía antes de conocer este maravilloso foro.

Les hago llegar un mensaje muy especial a cada uno de ustedes, deseándoles 

*¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo!*

*Que el 2007 les traiga muchas sonrisas.*

Con un abrazo lleno de cariño y gratitud de
Soledad (también conocida como "la cubana despistada")


----------



## Alicky

Arriesgándome a ser algo repetitiva...

***¡FELIZ NAVIDAD PARA TODOS!***
          ¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!​ 
Ha sido verdaderamente un placer para mí ser parte de este foro, donde encontré unas personas (y personalidades ) excelentes. Son lugares cómo este los que me hacen pensar que todavía hay esperanzas. 
Les agradezco a todos ustedes por contribuir con este espacio maravilloso...

Cariños y besos para todos los foreros y foreras

                                                    Ali


----------



## krolaina

¡Me uno, me uno!
Que paséis unas fiestas geniales, disfrutad mucho, cuidado con las bebidas burbujeantes y con los michelines provocados por el turrón!
Os deseo una *MUY FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Y felicidades a WR por permitir que compartamos juntos estas fiestas un añito más.*
CAROL.


----------



## broglet

Happy Christmas and a great 2007 to all my new friends on this forum - and that includes the superb moderators - who are really kind-hearted people with a good sense of fun ... 

It has been great fun and a fabulous way of both teaching and learning. 

Santé et bonnes fêtes!


----------



## Cecilio

*¡¡FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS!!*​*
Yo vuelvo a casa por Navidad y estaré unos días desconectado (ya me hace falta, la verdad). Os deseo que seáis todos muy felices.

Nos vemos a la vuelta.

Cecilio
*
​


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Bravo Ordequín, siempre con ideas geniales!!!!*

*Aquí les mando a todos un poema navideño:*

*Navidad*
*Un pesebre humilde,*
*un buey, un borrico*
*y una palomita,*
*en dulce hermandad.*
*Un padre piadoso,*
*una madre santa*
*y un niño que nace*
*para la Humanidad.*
*¡Eso es Navidad!*​ 
*El autor es mi padre que era ingeniero y poeta. Justamente hoy es el aniversario número 11 de su muerte y para mí es un honor enviárselo a mi familia maravillosa de WR.*

*FELICIDADES PARA TODOS,*
*LOS QUIERO*
*WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL,*
*Fernita.*
* *​


----------



## maxiogee

In the spirit of international co-operations and inter-lingual camaraderie I wish you all

Nollaig shona agus Ath Bhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir - go mberimíd beo ar an ám seo arís.


----------



## Mate

maxiogee said:


> In the spirit of international co-operations and inter-lingual camaraderie I wish you all
> 
> Nollaig shona agus Ath Bhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir - go mberimíd beo ar an ám seo arís.


Tony, 

That sounds very kind indeed (  )

I thank you on behalf of all human-kind .

Yours - Mate 

PS: Just in case, I wish the same for you!


----------



## lily8

* ¡Hola amigos de WR!* ​ 

Esta es la primera vez que comparto Navidad con ustedes en el Foro... ¡Espero que sean muchas más! 

En fin... supongo que no voy a ser demasiado original, pero...  


*¡FELIZ NAVIDAD *
*PARA TODOS Y CADA UNO *
*DE USTEDES!*​ 

 
*
**
***
****
*****
******
*******
**
**​ 


...Y un 2007 repleeeeeeto de cosas buenas para todos!!!!! ​



Gracias por compartir tanto... 

Saludos afectuosos desde Argentina


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Buon Natale
e​ 

Felice Anno Nuovo​


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Kjære alle forummedlemmer:

Riktig god jul og godt nyttår til dere alle!


----------



## maxiogee

maxiogee said:


> In the spirit of international co-operations and inter-lingual camaraderie I wish you all
> 
> Nollaig shona agus Ath Bhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir - go mberimíd beo ar an ám seo arís.





Mateamargo said:


> Tony,
> 
> That sounds very kind indeed (  )
> I thank you on behalf of all human-kind .
> Yours - Mate
> PS: Just in case, I wish the same for you!



I'll translate word-by-word for those who missed my lectures earlier in the year 

Nollaig shona agus Ath Bhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir - go mberimíd beo ar an ám seo arís.
Christmas........happy.......and.....New......Year..........under....adornment......to.....you.....in.....total....-..may........we..all...........be..alive...at....time.......this.......again

Or, in plain English - *A happy Christmas and a prosperous New Year to you all, may we all be alive at this time next year.*


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich wünsche allen WF-Mitgliedern ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007!

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## magnus

Danke, gleichmals!


----------



## Ralf

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Und ein großes Dankeschön für viele interessante und angenehme Stunden im deutschen Forum.

Ralf


----------



## amikama

*Merry Christmas!*
*¡Feliz Navidad!*
​


----------



## Kajjo

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein vergnügliches und erholsames Weihnachtsfest und freue mich auf viele weitere interessante Diskussionen!

Frohe Weihnachten!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein vergnügliches und erholsames Weihnachtsfest und freue mich auf viele weitere interessante Diskussionen!
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Kajjo


Happy Holidays
Happy Chanukah
Merry Christmas
Happy Christmas (for our BE members!)

Gaer


----------



## papillon

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С 
*РОЖДЕСТВОМ И НОВЫМ ГОДОМ*
*
*    *
*
-    -
-
-

Да сбудутся все ваши пожелания.
May all your wishes come true.​


----------



## User1001

Frohe Weihnachten Allerseits! Wo werdet ihr für Weihnachten gehen? Ein ander Haus mit Familie zu Weihnachten feiern? Oder werdet ihr nach Hause bleiben?


----------



## roxyfoxy

merry christmas to everybody!!! 
craciun fericit la toata lumea!!!


----------



## panjabigator

बड़े दिन मुबारक हो!
ਬੜੇ ਦਿਨ ਦਿਯਾਂ ਸ਼ੁਬ੍ਕਮ੍ਨਵਾਂ
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goerzer

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux Noël à vous tous, mes amis de WordReference.


----------



## Henryk

Frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## texasweed

*Joyeux Noël à tous - Merry Christmas to all   *


----------



## carolineR

*à tous les foreros de World Reference,*
*Excellentes Fêtes*
*et des synapses opérationnels*
*tout au long de** 2007*​


----------



## ampurdan

maxiogee said:


> go mberimíd beo ar an ám seo arís.


 And healthier, and forerier than now.


BON NADAL A TOTHOM! Ateus, agnòstics, cristians, jueus, musulmans, budistes, sintoistes, taoistes, confucianistes, consumistes i anticonsumistes.


----------



## speedier

I hope that you all have a cracking christmas and a wonderful new year.


----------



## canario_39

Aun no se si tenga el derecho, pues soy  o me siento un advenedizo  entre todos ustedes,por ser tan nuevo dentro de este magnifico sitio,pero aun así,les digo que me siento muy feliz de haber arrivado a el y por tener el acceso para poder saludarlos ciberneticamente al menos y desearles a todos una Feliz Navidad y un Grandioso Feliz Año Nuevo......


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Herkese mutlu Noeller!*
_*Merry Christmas to all!*_


----------



## don maico

and a very joyous winter solstice to all of you

wines good here, the port flows and I have developed a close relationship with a very fine bottle of brandy-French of course


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Buon Natale!
Merry Christmas!

*~Elisabetta​


----------



## Marga H

Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2007 !!!

                        Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Malipayon nga Pascua kag Mahamongaya-on nga Bag-ong Tuig.


----------



## Etcetera

*Счастливого Рождества, друзья! Да хранит вас Господь.*

Merry Christmas, my dear friends! God save you!


----------



## canario_39

Marga H said:


> Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2007 !!!
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!!


Thanks,I wish you the better for the next year,(Iwas notified from your nice greetings)newly thanks..


----------



## AGATHA2

EIN GUTES, FRIEDLICHES, INTERESSANTES  JAHR 2007 FÜR ALLE

BOAS SAIDAS E BOAS ENTRADAS 

BONNE ANNEE

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Y UN EXCELENTE ANO NUEVO​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

La navidad es el calor que envuelve el corazón de las personas, la generosidad de compartir con otros y la ilusión de seguir adelante en nuestro desarrollo personal. Es la magia que logra que dejemos a un lado las preocupaciones cotidianas para reavivar el espíritu de solidaridad y renacer en nosotros la alegría de vivir.
En esta época del año hagamos sentir a nuestros seres queridos los mejores deseos que tenemos ¡esa es la navidad! Por eso, quiero desearte que esta fiesta se vea llena de dicha para ti y cada uno de tus familiares y amigos y que todas tus ilusiones se transformen en maravillosas realidades.
¡Un abrazote!


----------



## Mate

maxiogee said:


> I'll translate word-by-word for those who missed my lectures earlier in the year
> 
> Nollaig shona agus Ath Bhliain faoi mhaise daoibh go léir - go mberimíd beo ar an ám seo arís.
> Christmas........happy.......and.....New......Year..........under....adornment......to.....you.....in.....total....-..may........we..all...........be..alive...at....time.......this.......again
> 
> Or, in plain English - *A happy Christmas and a prosperous New Year to you all, may we all be alive at this time next year.*


As said before (and once again, I was not betrayed by my animal instincts ), I wish the same to you and to all other foreros as well! 

Cheers - Mate


----------



## diletantemexicano

Y aquí me hallo, probando por primera vez el funcionamiento de este nuevo medio de comunicación, de modo que les deseo a todos ustedes las más felices Navidades y lo mejor para este próximo año 2007 que está ya en la puerta, ¡LO MEJOR A TODOS Y A CADA QUIÉN DE USTEDES DESDE LA CIUDAD DE MÉXICO!, 

Alexander Renner, i.e, el diletante mexicano


----------



## Poetic Device

My Christmas wish for you, my friend
Is not a simple one
For I wish you hope and joy and peace
Days filled with warmth and sun

(MOD EDIT- Protection of copyright)


----------

